# Ipa With Topaz And...



## bullsneck (19/3/12)

Evening brewers,

I recieved a good whack of Topaz recently and I am looking to use it this weekend in an IPA. I'm thinking of using it in partnership with another hop. The proposed recipe will be as follows...

OG - 1.062
IBU - 55ish
US-05
80% MO
10% Munich
6% Pale Crystal
4% Medium Crystal

Bittering addition to whatever I need.
.5g/L of both Topaz and other hop at 20, 15, 10, 5 and 0.

Has anyone used Topaz with another hop with success and could help me out?
I'd appreciate any feedback.

Cheers,

Braden aka bullsneck.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/3/12)

bullsneck said:


> Evening brewers,
> 
> I recieved a good whack of Topaz recently and I am looking to use it this weekend in an IPA. I'm thinking of using it in partnership with another hop. The proposed recipe will be as follows...
> 
> ...




I would go with cascade or nelson sauvin.


----------



## Rowy (19/3/12)

I used it straight out in an APA with Magnum as a bittering hop and it made a pretty good beer. Malt was 85% MO, 10% Munich and 5% wheat.


----------



## scrumpy (19/3/12)

Fancy that! I'm brewing something similar this weekend

Antipodean ipa!!

77%. Pale
10%. Munich
6%. Crystal pale (tf)
5%. Wheat
2%. Crystal med (tf)

Topaz 60. 40ibu
Nelson 10 7 ibu 
Topaz 10. 7 ibu
Nelson. 0. Lots
Topan. 0. Lots

1.065


----------



## alfadog (19/3/12)

I was not too keen on the topaz/stella combo, it was ok but not spectacular


----------



## bullsneck (19/3/12)

scrumpy said:


> Fancy that! I'm brewing something similar this weekend
> 
> Antipodean ipa!!
> 
> ...



Wheat? That wasn't in the plan!

I was tossing up using US Goldings that I won at VicBrew to make it a 'Free Hop IPA'. Thoughts? Also got Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial, Citra and Simcoe.


----------



## scrumpy (20/3/12)

bullsneck said:


> Wheat? That wasn't in the plan!
> 
> I was tossing up using US Goldings that I won at VicBrew to make it a 'Free Hop IPA'. Thoughts? Also got Amarillo, Cascade, Centennial, Citra and Simcoe.



Citra would be a goer I recon.....
I class wheat as part of the base malt!


----------



## bullsneck (20/3/12)

Using the flavour descriptors on CB, I've decided on Centennial. Topaz can throw Grapefruit, so I'm going the Centennial as it throws Citrus, with no mention of Grapefruit. Although there is not enough of the Centennial, so a small 7g addition of Cascade is required. 
Bittering with Magnum to 16IBU.
Taking your IPA to Foster? That might be an idea. We'd have three similar malt bills with a free reign on hops. Good to compare.


----------



## sponge (20/3/12)

Centennial, cascade or citra.



Glory days.


Sponge


----------



## joecast (14/6/12)

Hey all. Been away awhile, but dont worry, still brewin and drinkin...

Anyway, using Topaz in an apa tomorrow and wondering what results people have had. I have some NS but not sure they would pair well. Can go all Topaz with NB for bittering and save the NS for another brew. Also the Topaz are flowers. Thanks
Joe


----------



## Rowy (14/6/12)

joecast said:


> Hey all. Been away awhile, but dont worry, still brewin and drinkin...
> 
> Anyway, using Topaz in an apa tomorrow and wondering what results people have had. I have some NS but not sure they would pair well. Can go all Topaz with NB for bittering and save the NS for another brew. Also the Topaz are flowers. Thanks
> Joe



I'm a topaz fan! Used it in various beers with Nth Brewer and they turned out grouse. Not sure if I would use it with NS unless I was going to not use the NS real late but I'm not a huge NS fan to be honest.


----------



## bullsneck (14/6/12)

The IPA in the OP ended up drinking nicely. Not a huge in your face IPA, but nice nonetheless. In fact I wish I still had some.


----------



## joecast (14/6/12)

Cheers guys. As I dont have any citrus type hop, Ill go Topaz on its own late. Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/6/12)

Can someone give a nice description of what Topaz brings? All these new varieties and the growers' blurbs are a bit same/same.

I've been eyeing topaz off, but I've still not even had the courage to use stella late in the boil.


----------



## Rowy (14/6/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Can someone give a nice description of what Topaz brings? All these new varieties and the growers' blurbs are a bit same/same.
> 
> I've been eyeing topaz off, but I've still not even had the courage to use stella late in the boil.



I much prefer Topaz late than Stella. I like Topaz because I don't get huge passionfruit from it like Galaxy. I'm no judge but I reckon its like a slightly more hoppy cascade. I used Stella late once and I found it harsh.


----------

